# which do you like better?



## TallAdam85 (Jul 17, 2003)

Some TSD schools use Midnight BlueBelts some use black some have both. What do you use at your school and what one do you like better?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 17, 2003)

My school uses black and I like black better cause more schools and styles use black


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 17, 2003)

fan of black myself. I do own 1 blue trimmed uniform, but no blue belt to match......

I have always favored the black.


----------



## mtabone (Jul 17, 2003)

Midnight Blue is one of the differences we have in Tang Soo Do from other martial arts.

Midnight Blue is infinite like the night sky. It goes on forever and ever like our learning. While Rank Wise, it is on the same shelf as Black Belt from other Styles, it is the meaning of the color of Midnight Blue that sets it apart.


TANG SOO!!!
Michael Tabone


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 17, 2003)

I can't say as I like either better than the other.

My system uses Black, so I wear black.

I think people who try to take deep philosophical meanings from the color of the belt they wear need to chill out on the fortune cookies


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2003)

i thought this was going to get more replys I think we need to get more tang soo do people on this site so tell your friends


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 20, 2003)

my first tsd school wore black belts.  now i wear a midnight blue one.  i am partial to black but the meaning behind the midnight blue is more realistic and traditional


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree about the symbolism and traditionalism...

I guess since I was given a choice, I chose the black because I enjoy it more.  

I have always respected the blue belt, and people who wear that.


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 21, 2003)

i was first presented with a black belt also.  to tell you the truth i miss wearing it.  although the midnight blue has a new meaning for me.  in the end it's 6 and one half dozen of the other.


----------



## JoeJ (Jul 23, 2003)

I have both, but now tend to wear and standardize on black.


----------



## master dave (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi Adam!
I use both the black and the midnight blue.
Back in the day it was strictly midnight blue. this seperated us from the others. I believe when new organizations came on the scene, and when many went independent they chose the black belt. i wear both the black and the midnight blue. black for every day teaching and such, midnight blue for Dan test and formal events. When promoting Dan members in my Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society I issue them Both.
hope this helps!
Master Dave!


----------

